# Conseils avant jailbreak



## argone (6 Juillet 2011)

bonjour,

j'envisage de "jailbreaker" mon ipad2, j'ai déjà fait la manip sur un ipod touch il y a quelque temps, mais j'aimerais savoir si vous avez des conseils à me donner en matière de sauvegarde en ce qui concerne ce qui se trouve déjà sur ma tablette, j'aimerais pas à avoir à tout remettre.

merci d'avance


----------



## worldice (6 Juillet 2011)

argone a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> j'envisage de "jailbreaker" mon ipad2, j'ai déjà fait la manip sur un ipod touch il y a quelque temps, mais j'aimerais savoir si vous avez des conseils à me donner en matière de sauvegarde en ce qui concerne ce qui se trouve déjà sur ma tablette, j'aimerais pas à avoir à tout remettre.
> 
> merci d'avance



1) Fais une sauvegarde vers iTunes
2) Profites-en pour faire une mise à jour vers 4.3.3 (attention, ne pas la faire si on te propose 4.3.4 qui n'est pas encore sorti mais qui va l'être bientôt)
3) Sauvegarde ton SSH grâce à iFaith (windows) ou TynUmbrella (windows - mac). Sauvegarder ton SSH te permet de revenir en arrière si besoin.
4) Rend-toi sur www.jailbreakme.com sur ton iPad et installe Cydia. En 10sec c'est fait, ton iPad sera donc Jailbreaké !


----------



## argone (7 Juillet 2011)

merci pour ta réponse.

j'ai jb aujourd'hui et effectivement c'est un jeu d'enfant, génial !


----------



## Fred 80 (8 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
Sauvegarder le SSH ???
Merci


----------

